# Smile!!



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Not her best smile, but still the first one I've caught, LOL.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OMMYGOODGAWD!!!!!HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA :lol: :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

hahahahahhahahahahaha thats HILARIOUS!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

ahahahaha!!! 

That's fantastic!


----------



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

OH MY GOD. That is hilarious but I think its also the scariest thing I have EVER seen in my entire life! Haha.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It's what I wake up to every morning... LOL.


----------



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

oh god....I'm having nightmares tonight! ahaha! Shes so adorable but so EVIL! It reminds me of a picture of my friend I took today with a bean... absolutely terrifying.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

haha i don't see this as scary or evil at all! i look at the picture and hear her saying "gahhh... i'm purrtttyyy, right???" hahaha


----------



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm just teasing, shes adorable. Haha. It does look EXACTLY like what you said! She is very beautiful, ahaha.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Caty we almost have Twin avatars!! :lol:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

i loooooove this!!!!! ahahaha soooo cutee!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Now that's a smile!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That is just too precious!!! Love it!!!


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

aw...priceless...i wish my penny can do that!


----------

